# At my wits end with horses out hunting - any suggestions?



## ingcog (14 February 2011)

I started hunting my two this season they are 10 and 12 respectively and had never been hunting 

One who is normally very safe, was rearing from day one, which is rather unnerving on the road, but otherwise quite a safe rear even if bigger than I'd like. After 8 sessions of autumn hunting he was starting to have his first sessions without rearing, however the snow came and I just couldn't keep 2 ticking over

The younger one started off like a pro, was very well behaved, a pleasure to take out and even did the opening meet. However he has now turned into a looney (opposite of the older one!). When with the pack if we stop he spins round bumping into to people, trees, walls, hedges with no real concern for me or him. I take him on point to avoid embarrassment, but now he has started doing seriously nasty rears, totally vertical and not entirely balanced . I am not afraid of him, but wondering whether I am going to be happy if he falls over and breaks my leg. 

I am just wondering whether its me, as no one else seems to be having problems, and very disheartening that the good one after around 10 outings has gone seriously backwards. 

Also neither horse ever rears in any situation other than hunting - is that normal?

Perhaps hunting just is not for me, but any advice welcomed!


----------



## Orangehorse (14 February 2011)

I am not experienced with introducing horses to the hunting field - but do you tell them off if they misbehave?  Or just try and manage to sit on them, but don't do anything else?

I was horrified and taken aback when someone I know was on her young horse that was starting to play up while she was talking to me and she took up her stick and walloped it several times.  But I have to admit that it turned out into the best behaved horse you could wish for.

Other than that - are you feeding them too much for the work they are doing?

Rearing is naughty and they shouldn't be doing it.

But quite a lot of horses are good to start with and then they start being naughty, like your younger one.  From what Ihave heard you just have to keept taking them until it becomes more normal for them.


----------



## ingcog (14 February 2011)

Yep walloping them when they rear, the only thing I haven't tried is my massive polo spurs to send on when the start to rear (although obviously not possible if you are in a queue)


----------



## JenHunt (14 February 2011)

is this happening only when you're standing about? My friends young horse does this when he's fustrated at hanging about and upended himself on saturday - not the best way to deal with it but he looked like he frightened himself so hopefully that'll be the end to it...

if this is what yours are doing - then don't try to make them stand, but give them something to do, even if that is only walking 15m circles (i know it's not possible everytime, but where you can...). and when you are going - push them on rather than try to control the pace the whole time, that way, when you say to come back to you they shouldn't feel so put out that you're "ruining their fun". Agree with the other reply that a smack for rearing is the right response (where they are taking the mick).

I've introduced a number of horses to hunting, and find that most of them go through a stage like this. It's nothing to worry about, just something to work through. Be patient and positive with them,


----------



## houndsplease (14 February 2011)

waiting for stones to be thrown but switch whip round and between ears as it goes up.

ducks from all the eggs thrown for me being cruel ( but it works )


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (14 February 2011)

houndsplease said:



			waiting for stones to be thrown but switch whip round and between ears as it goes up.

ducks from all the eggs thrown for me being cruel ( but it works )
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree with you.  I don't mind a big bouncy prance but rearing is a real no,no in my eyes.  Only ever had one that reared....and I don't have it any longer!!!  Agree that you are better off keeping them walking if you can and to be pushing them on as hanging on to their mouths just makes it worse. However, hunting is supposed to be fun and unless you are a pro doing it to make hunters for kennels, it isn't much fun hunting anything that is not enjoyable.  Some just don't hunt however much they go.


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 February 2011)

My first thought on reading this is to wonder if you are feeding too much fizz perhaps you should rethink your feeding programme.

The flash points seem to be when you are standing around perhaps you could time your arrival just as the hunt is moving off. If you dont hack your horse to the meet may I suggest you do so which will help use up excess energy. If you do all this then maybe turn up an hour after they have moved off.  Keep your horse moving all the time so he hasnt got time to think about doing anything naughty.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (14 February 2011)

Another solution with rearing horses is as they start to go up with one hand pinch down hard just each side of the vertebrae towards the top of their neck and release the minute they start to go down. 
If you can get a good grip it really hurts them and as its a very vunerable place for them the standard reaction is to duck to escape the pressure/threat.  I've used it successful quite a few times on rearer (but not Hunting) just beware of the head continuing down between the knees...


----------



## Dogstar (14 February 2011)

Try to choose a busy, good scenting day so that the horses are moving forward all the time? And yes a really good smacking as it is very dangerous. I would give up if they don't settle, it's just not worth it..


----------



## Rose Folly (14 February 2011)

I'm coming at this from a different angle, and will probably also be shot down for my remarks. 

Recently I've watched with interest various hunting video clips that people have posted on here, and to be honest hunting now does not seem to be what it was when I was younger and out all the days I could. All I see now are endless queues to jump/refuse some hunt jump, and sedate little canters from A to B. Maybe these videos are the minority, but I suspect not.  And to get to the point of the post, horses do not take kindly to queueing and hanging about. It gives them far too much time to think, and the little tootles from A to B are just enough to hot them up without tiring them.

I presume you're referring to fox-hunting. Might you'd do better to take your horses drag hunting, where they crack on a bit more? Alternately, as others have said, make your horse work during the (seemingly endless) halts. I posted on another thread some time ago that I had a persistent(as I thought) rearer as a teenager - and when he wasn't rearing he was buck-jumping. One day the hounds found and the huntsman, galloping by me, took pity on me and said "Just follow me". We jumped everything we came to (few hunt jumps in those days) and that pony NEVER reared again, but became the most unbelievably good and brave hunter I've ever had.

So don't despair, you just need to do some lateral thinking.


----------



## Dogstar (14 February 2011)

Haha try Bicester Thursdays!!


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (15 February 2011)

ingcog said:



			I started hunting my two this season they are 10 and 12 respectively and had never been hunting 

One who is normally very safe, was rearing from day one, which is rather unnerving on the road, but otherwise quite a safe rear even if bigger than I'd like. After 8 sessions of autumn hunting he was starting to have his first sessions without rearing, however the snow came and I just couldn't keep 2 ticking over

The younger one started off like a pro, was very well behaved, a pleasure to take out and even did the opening meet. However he has now turned into a looney (opposite of the older one!). When with the pack if we stop he spins round bumping into to people, trees, walls, hedges with no real concern for me or him. I take him on point to avoid embarrassment, but now he has started doing seriously nasty rears, totally vertical and not entirely balanced . I am not afraid of him, but wondering whether I am going to be happy if he falls over and breaks my leg. 

I am just wondering whether its me, as no one else seems to be having problems, and very disheartening that the good one after around 10 outings has gone seriously backwards. 

Also neither horse ever rears in any situation other than hunting - is that normal?

Perhaps hunting just is not for me, but any advice welcomed!
		
Click to expand...

If my horse rears it is only ever out hunting when I have to hold him back, e.g. whilst waiting to go over a fence. I am hoping it will improve as the novelty of it all wears off, maybe yours just need to get over the initial excitement of it all? Happy hunting x


----------



## Doormouse (15 February 2011)

I'm coming from the opposite side here but with all the horses I have introduced to hunting I have spent the first part of the season with the gate shutters and have stayed out until I have felt the horse settle and gone home initially when they started to get tired as they are inclined to be naughtier again once they are tired.

Some have to go through the 'I'm tired' stage and come home very tired to realise that wasting energy on being silly is a mistake.

They all vary but generally I try to teach them that hunting is boring before letting them think it is all about jumping and galloping.


----------

